# Proof of Funds question



## davida969 (Jan 1, 2008)

Hi all,

Firstly the advice I've gotten off this Website has been invaluable, thank you one and all!

I plan on putting my papers in over February, however, I will only have £4500, roughly about $8600. That leaves me short of the $11,000 that they want for settlement fund.

My question is, I'll be ruthlessly saving in addition to having this money already in the bank. Will they knock me back on the cash because I don't have what they require at the time I've sent my paperwork in? Really hope this isn't the case!

Cheers
Dave


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

davida969 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Firstly the advice I've gotten off this Website has been invaluable, thank you one and all!
> 
> ...


I've seen many reports stating that upon landing the Immigration officer didn't even ask for proof of funds but if they do and you cannot provide same you could well be denied entry. There is no wiggle room. You are required ti have proof of the required amount.


----------



## davida969 (Jan 1, 2008)

Auld Yin said:


> I've seen many reports stating that upon landing the Immigration officer didn't even ask for proof of funds but if they do and you cannot provide same you could well be denied entry. There is no wiggle room. You are required ti have proof of the required amount.


Hi Auld, thanks for the reply. I would have the funds by the time I landed, that wouldn't be a problem, would it be worth putting a note in with my forms to say, 'alright I don't have the amount yet, but in the next 5 months I will'? Would that perhaps satisfy them? Also maybe say I'd be staying with relatives?

Cheers
Dave


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

davida969 said:


> Hi Auld, thanks for the reply. I would have the funds by the time I landed, that wouldn't be a problem, would it be worth putting a note in with my forms to say, 'alright I don't have the amount yet, but in the next 5 months I will'? Would that perhaps satisfy them? Also maybe say I'd be staying with relatives?
> 
> Cheers
> Dave


Dave,

You need the proof of funds upon landing, not before. So, if you have $11,000 when you land then no problem.


----------



## davida969 (Jan 1, 2008)

Auld Yin said:


> Dave,
> 
> You need the proof of funds upon landing, not before. So, if you have $11,000 when you land then no problem.


Really? Oh that's such a big help, thank you so much Auld!


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

We had to send proof of funds to Paris during our application process...
By the time we landed they didn't ask for it.

How are you planning to survive with that small amount? Do you already have a job and a (free) place to stay?
As newcomers we experienced that nobody will give you credit, you can not finance a car, insurance is very expensive, you need to give a deposits, they don't want to sell you a mobile phone plan because you don't have a credit history... Things to think about...


----------



## davida969 (Jan 1, 2008)

EVHB said:


> We had to send proof of funds to Paris during our application process...
> By the time we landed they didn't ask for it.
> 
> How are you planning to survive with that small amount? Do you already have a job and a (free) place to stay?
> As newcomers we experienced that nobody will give you credit, you can not finance a car, insurance is very expensive, you need to give a deposits, they don't want to sell you a mobile phone plan because you don't have a credit history... Things to think about...


Thanks for answering. It is worth mentioning that I will have significantly more funds after I've sent the forms off, if my application were successful I'd have over £9000 which is well over the pre requisite. Also my aunt has told I can stay there until I get my feet on the ground.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

It's always nice if you can make your start that way! So good luck with the application!


----------



## davida969 (Jan 1, 2008)

EVHB said:


> It's always nice if you can make your start that way! So good luck with the application!


Cheers EVHB! Is it just me or every company that I seem to e-mail they don't reply. Canada is a very much face-face culture I'm assuming!


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Do you mean if you send them an e-mail to apply for a job? You can forget it, it doesn't work like that in Canada, it seems to me that it's all about networking.


----------



## franer (Oct 5, 2010)

*money*



davida969 said:


> Hi Auld, thanks for the reply. I would have the funds by the time I landed, that wouldn't be a problem, would it be worth putting a note in with my forms to say, 'alright I don't have the amount yet, but in the next 5 months I will'? Would that perhaps satisfy them? Also maybe say I'd be staying with relatives?
> 
> Cheers
> Dave


Hi Dave why not get a loan off someone put it into your account,print the information down and then give the money back, and by the time you are going you will have your own money

Good luck Fran


----------



## davida969 (Jan 1, 2008)

franer said:


> Hi Dave why not get a loan off someone put it into your account,print the information down and then give the money back, and by the time you are going you will have your own money
> 
> Good luck Fran


Hi Fran,

Going to do this so hopefully this should satisfy CIC.

Thanks for the suggestion!

Dave


----------



## LindaDoyle (Nov 5, 2010)

EVHB said:


> Do you mean if you send them an e-mail to apply for a job? You can forget it, it doesn't work like that in Canada, it seems to me that it's all about networking.


I agree with the last mail......my husband has applied for approx 200 jobs on line and we only got one reply. We are planning a trip over at end of February now cos we don't want to lose hope but its soul destroying to have sent so many resumes with not even a response. Good luck with your endeavours.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

LindaDoyle said:


> I agree with the last mail......my husband has applied for approx 200 jobs on line and we only got one reply. We are planning a trip over at end of February now cos we don't want to lose hope but its soul destroying to have sent so many resumes with not even a response. Good luck with your endeavours.


Apart from Canadian employers displaying reluctance in responding to unsolicited resumés there is also the fact that your occupations can be funded from within the country. If that wasn't the case then your occupations would be on THE LIST. There is a good deal of work involved if an employer is to apply for a LMO, and only those who cannot find Canadian applicants are willing to undertake such.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

LindaDoyle said:


> I agree with the last mail......my husband has applied for approx 200 jobs on line and we only got one reply. We are planning a trip over at end of February now cos we don't want to lose hope but its soul destroying to have sent so many resumes with not even a response. Good luck with your endeavours.


Apart from Canadian employers displaying reluctance in responding to unsolicited resumés there is also the fact that your occupations can be funded from within the country. If that wasn't the case then your occupations would be on THE LIST. There is a good deal of work involved if an employer is to apply for a LMO, and only those who cannot find Canadian applicants are willing to undertake such.


----------



## franer (Oct 5, 2010)

Hi if you are having problems why not go to a solicitor which i am doing, at the moment what they do for you is set you up with everything form your job to your house and also most importantly your visa.
I was informed that the canadians use solicitors for everything so maybe this might help,the only thing is there is a fee it ranges from $2,000 -$4,000 candian


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

franer said:


> Hi if you are having problems why not go to a solicitor which i am doing, at the moment what they do for you is set you up with everything form your job to your house and also most importantly your visa.
> I was informed that the canadians use solicitors for everything so maybe this might help,the only thing is there is a fee it ranges from $2,000 -$4,000 candian


I apologise for saying this but your post is mostly rubbish. Whoever informed you about solicitors knows not of what they speak. Just how do solicitors set you up with everything? I have never known of one to "set you" up with a house. You would need one when conveying real estate but it's highly one would "set you up". And please explain how they are setting you up with your job. What is it they're doing for you?


----------



## franer (Oct 5, 2010)

Auld Yin said:


> I apologise for saying this but your post is mostly rubbish. Whoever informed you about solicitors knows not of what they speak. Just how do solicitors set you up with everything? I have never known of one to "set you" up with a house. You would need one when conveying real estate but it's highly one would "set you up". And please explain how they are setting you up with your job. What is it they're doing for you?


I think you are living back in the dark ages my solicitor has house hunted job hunted and is looking for schools for our kids this is what we are paying for, i think you were not looking in the right places, this is not to say we will like what we see but its a start, you must of had a lot of problems are you ok

Fran


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

franer said:


> I think you are living back in the dark ages my solicitor has house hunted job hunted and is looking for schools for our kids this is what we are paying for, i think you were not looking in the right places, this is not to say we will like what we see but its a start, you must of had a lot of problems are you ok
> 
> Fran


I have lived in Canada for 45 years and in my work have had countless engagements with solicitors. There are a few involved in immigration but I wouldn't trust any of them to the end of my nose. I would never counsel anyone to use any type of immigration consultants. They are renowned for parting gullible people from their funds and doing very little for them. If you are pleased with the one you're using then so be it.
The application process/forms are easy to complete by oneself.


----------

